# 96 2x4 2.4L HB in need of an lsd



## Levinworth (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a 96 HB and i need an lsd and i have no clue which one has on. I thought about a pathfinder but i think it uses coils and links. I though about a 4x4 but i think the leaf mounts are on the top side. the engine and trans are built up and the truck is pretty quick. When you launch and one wheel is spinning you become a laughing stock. This thing needs some off the line grip and i'm setting it up to drift with. It's ruff to do with a rear end with out lsd don't get me wrong i can do it but lsd would be so much nicer any help would be much apretiated.

Peace
Levinworth


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

being 2wd you have the H190 axle, look on the door jamb sticker you should see an HF35 for the axle code. this should help in trying to find a LSD. try looking in junkyard for a 720 bodystyle it my have an LSD in it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep...or weld the rear diff.


----------



## Levinworth (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah my Axle code is HF35 i'll start looking around for a 720 axle to use and i have welded my dif on a previous truck it didn't turn out to well. I thin finding a new would suit me just fine.

Peace
Levinworth


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll likely have to do some modifying of the parking brake cable setup w/ the LSD style rear. An alternative would be to look into an air locker setup.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Why would you have to mod the e-brake cables to add a LSD to the inside of the diff?


----------



## Levinworth (Jan 21, 2006)

would you have a link for an air locker that might work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Why would you have to mod the e-brake cables to add a LSD to the inside of the diff?"

Actually, you may not now that I've looked into it. But I find some conflicting information or my memory is just getting bad! I have a 97 SE HB w/ the H190A rear 4.11 ratio & the open carrier. I could have sworn that there was no LSD option for the 2WD in that year as I looked into doing this at one time. Unfortunately, I don't have my service manual at home.

According to ALLDATA (which has been known to be wrong, at times), in 1997, the 2WD was available w/ the C200 rear for MT and the H190A rear for AT and both had optional LSD. In 1996, the 2WD was available with the 4.11 ratio H190A for AT models with both LSD and open carrier. The H190A w/ 3.545 ratio was used in the MT models that were non-SE & non-King Cab. The C200 was used in MT models that were SE models or King Cab XE and with a 3.90 ratio and was available with both open carrier & optional LSD.

So, I would say that the brake cables shouldn't be an issue if you can locate a H190A rear w/ the optional LSD. You're concerns would be the gear ratio and i would think you would need one w/ the Rear ABS sensor on the pinion as I believe it was standard on your 96 model. Rear ABS was standard on 97, as well.

As far as the air locker, ARB is one of the best in the biz. You can check them out at:
ARB Air Locker Heavy Duty 4x4 Bumpers

Let us know how you make out!


----------

